# How can you view video files encoded in x264 on Bsplayer?



## merkavam4 (May 27, 2007)

I'm trying to view video files encoded in x264 on Bsplayer, but always get this error message:" unknown file format(x264)". anybody has any idea how to solve this problem?

TIA


----------



## DarklykraD (Jan 22, 2008)

Media Player Classic Support all Audio and Video files.....

http://www.freewarefiles.com/K-Lite-Codec-Pack-Full_program_13694.html


----------



## merkavam4 (May 27, 2007)

How about ffdshow? better or worse than k-lite codec pack? 

If Bsplayer cannot play x264 format, is there a programm that can convert x264 to xvid?


----------



## DaChew (Apr 5, 2008)

ffdshow is probably the safest codec pack

there are a few seperate specialized codecs for exotic formats

mkv's are really the state of the art it would seem

I have used dvdflick to convert x264/mkv to dvd compliant mpeg2 with good results

super is the leading all round converter

a lot of these things need net and avisynth? to work, I never went that far overboard with all this


----------

